# Crazy in the car



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is crazy in the car. He is pacing all over the place, keeps trying to come onto my lap. I think he is excited about where he may ne going. How do you control them in the car so that I do not have a car accident?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Longer trips we put him in the car... I'm talking anything more than a 30 minute drive if I am on my own. If the gf is with me then he just goes in the back seat and she makes sure he doesn't get up front.
Have you tried one of those harnesses that keeps him seated?


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

No I have not, that's kind of what I am thinking about. Do a harness work?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a small SUV right now and have a wire barrier that keeps Catan in the back. This works well - he's comfortable and settles down for long drives right away. I'm not sure it they have these barriers for cars but it wouldn't surprise me. (One day one of the back seats popped down. Catan crawled through to the back seat. He sat there and cried and cried. He eventually crawled back in the back and curled up on the side with the seat still in place and went to sleep. Funny dog.)

With my previous dog I had a car and used the seat belt harness for him. It worked well. Once in the car he knew he couldn't move around much and would settle in the back seat. From time to time he would get himself pretty tangled up and need some help to get in a more comfortable position but overall it worked well and kept everyone safe.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a Honda Odyssey and I am sure that there is a way to keep in the very back but I am just so afarid of him being back there and then me getting rear ended. I probably worry to much!


----------

